# What is the possibility? (HYPP/HERDA)



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Check out animal genetics I believe a whole spectrum done on genetic diseases is $95 and each is $30.00
I would be asumming it would be a 50% chance to pass to off spring if he were a mare or stallion, so I would also assume a 50% chance he could have an attack.. Don't quote me but I think thats how it works.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He could go the rest of his life with out an attack or he could have one tomorrow. There is no magic "thing" out there that you can do to keep an attack from happening. Your best bet is to do your research and prepare for one.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

HERDA testing is not necessary for two reasons. First, It has been shown to only affect those who are homozygous for it. You would not be able to ride him without causing skin injury, so it would be pretty obvious if he had it. Second he is a gelding, and even if he was a HERDA carrier, he cannot reproduce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Somebody apparently liked Impressive 


I have a friend who's horse is N/H. She has small attacks, just the muscles on one of her hips twitches hard for like 30 seconds straight, like she is trying to get rid of a big horsefly.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Since you know he's HYPP N/H you should definitely keep an eye on his diet (potassium in particular). 



> Dietary management is extremely important in the management of affected horses. Dietary adjustments include (1) avoiding high potassium feeds such as alfalfa hay, brome hay, canola oil, soybean meal or oil, and sugar molasses and beet molasses, and replacing them with timothy or Bermuda grass hay, grains such as oats, corn, wheat and barley, and beet pulp; (2) feeding several times a day; and (3) exercising regularly and/or being allowed frequent access to a large paddock or yard. Due to the high water content of pasture grass, a horse is unlikely to consume large amounts of potassium in a short period of time if kept on pasture. If the horse is experiencing problems on its present diet, it is recommended to feed a diet containing between 0.6% and 1.5% total potassium concentrations.


Read more...


----------

